# Looking at a horse on Sunday with possible 2 week trial to bring back to my house



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The way I read this is that you're on the hook for vet bills that could easily exceed the cost of the horse, e.g. colic surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The other thing you have to be careful about is death due to negligence. The only way I can see negligence could be absolutely determined, unless you just flat out say you goofed, is with a necropsy; I am just thinking about what a possible small claims court judge would ask..."how has negligence been determined?". 

Are you going to have the horse vetted, including x-rays, before bringing them into trial?


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

No vetting. I am going to add a statement about the cost of a necropsy being split between us.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not do that contract without a pre purchase exam. You could be setting yourself up
for a costly experience.


----------

